# Just got it lowered today, whatcha think??



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks great overall. I would suggest replacing the side markers with either smoked or clear lenses.


----------



## tmath11 (Feb 18, 2013)

I love that drop. Makes me want to buy one.... :th_coolio:


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Looks great overall. I would suggest replacing the side markers with either smoked or clear lenses.


Yes sir that is what I am planning on next, I was going to go with clear and I had read the post for the "LED Interior and Exterior" and got all of the bulb sizes and fixing to order them all.. I plan on converting every bulb over to LED inside and out.. Thanks for the feedback though!!ccasion14:


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Very clean drop indeed. Love the look, can't wait to see what else you'll do to it!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

LOVE IT! Looks clean and great. And yeah replace those side markers


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks great. Hows the ride diff compared to before...


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Cruzado said:


> Looks great. Hows the ride diff compared to before...


It was a little rough at first but I was also running 42 psi in my tires I dropped them down to 35 and that helps a lot!! I will be able to give you more feedback tomorrow after I make my 40 mile drive home today, I have just got it out and drove around town not going more than 45 but I will be able to get out on the hwy tonight..


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

How much does something like this cost? 

btw love your wheels. I wanna get LTZ wheels and paint them black and put em on my blue Cruze!


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks real good man. This really makes me miss my Cruze 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

ItsBenAWhile;203295
btw love your wheels. I wanna get LTZ wheels and paint them black and put em on my blue Cruze![/QUOTE said:


> I thought you might like this pic also..


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Looking mighty sharp there! Looks like a StormTrooper from Star Wars!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

How much did you drop with these springs?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

WhiteAndBright said:


> View attachment 14244
> I thought you might like this pic also..


How much did they charge you to paint them? I will be getting these in December and painting as well lol


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Calintz said:


> How much did you drop with these springs?


I am sitting at a 1" drop in the front and right at 2" in the back as an example go out to your car put your finger on top of the tire and the finder would be touching the top of your finger there is barely a finger gap between the tire and the finder.. All four corners are exactly level and the same side to side, I love it!!


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

iKermit said:


> How much did they charge you to paint them? I will be getting these in December and painting as well lol


 I work at a dealership and they were talking about painting some wheels on some of the used cars so they used my wheels as a "test car" to see how they looked (I have done it to previous cars so I knew it would look great) but I believe it was $35 a wheel..


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

WhiteAndBright said:


> I am sitting at a 1" drop in the front and right at 2" in the back as an example go out to your car put your finger on top of the tire and the finder would be touching the top of your finger there is barely a finger gap between the tire and the finder.. All four corners are exactly level and the same side to side, I love it!!


The drop looks perfect man I really like the stance!! Looks like I might be getting H&R Springs but I'm still debating on Eibach springs or H&R its a hard choice lol


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Calintz said:


> The drop looks perfect man I really like the stance!! Looks like I might be getting H&R Springs but I'm still debating on Eibach springs or H&R its a hard choice lol



Same but i am leaning towards Eibach. More customer support


----------



## Gh0st (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks really good. These cars look so much better with a mild drop.


----------



## Ralli (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice .. i've been wanting to drop my cruze, but wasn't sure what it looked like, so now I know ....


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks clean man. Keep it up. nice job.


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

How much should I expect to pay to get springs installed on the cruze?

Does anyone know a shop in or near Chicago that won't change way too much? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

iCruze1.8 said:


> How much should I expect to pay to get springs installed on the cruze?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I work at a Chevy/Cadillac dealership and I paid one of the Tech's in the shop $100 bucks to put mine on.. But before I talked to him I called around to see and most places said anywhere from 25 a corner to 50 a corner then they said that I would have to have a mandatory 4 wheel alig. I was worried at first that the ride would be a little rough esp on the highway at high speeds.. Overall I have had them on for about a month now and often I forget that it is even lowered.. The ride is just like stock although the look is much better!! I always liked my Cruze but after I lowered it I have to say that I am in love.. The old saying "If you can park, get out and walk away from it without looking back at it, you bought the wrong car" Well I deff bought the right car.. Also the springs have settled a little bit since I have taken the pic.. Now the finder is sitting right at the top of the tire I would say that since the pic has been taken it has settled about 1/4 to 1/2 an inch more..


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

WhiteAndBright said:


> I work at a Chevy/Cadillac dealership and I paid one of the Tech's in the shop $100 bucks to put mine on.. But before I talked to him I called around to see and most places said anywhere from 25 a corner to 50 a corner then they said that I would have to have a mandatory 4 wheel alig. I was worried at first that the ride would be a little rough esp on the highway at high speeds.. Overall I have had them on for about a month now and often I forget that it is even lowered.. The ride is just like stock although the look is much better!! I always liked my Cruze but after I lowered it I have to say that I am in love.. The old saying "If you can park, get out and walk away from it without looking back at it, you bought the wrong car" Well I deff bought the right car.. Also the springs have settled a little bit since I have taken the pic.. Now the finder is sitting right at the top of the tire I would say that since the pic has been taken it has settled about 1/4 to 1/2 an inch more..


Watch out if they overtightened the upper strut mount bolt too tight then you will have premature failure on the upper strut mount bearings.(know from experience lol)


----------



## pomo (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Me gusta!


----------

